# Formular wird abgeschickt - php-datei öffnet sich nicht



## Proggy (22. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

habe ein schwer formulierbares Problem. Ich versuch's mal so:

Also, habe ein Formulat in der Datei anmeldung.php. Benutzer gibt Name und Passwort ein und wird mittels 

```
<form action="rein.php" method="get">
```

in die rein.php geschickt. Das hat auch zunächst funktioniert. Aber jetzt musste ich das Ganze so erweitern, daß in der rein.php eine Mysql-Tabelle abgefragt wird. Dort gibt es ein Feld 'spiel-on'. Solange der Inhalt dieses Feldes 1 ist, soll der Text 'Spiel läuft' ausgegeben werden. Diese Ausgabe habe ich in der rein.php stehen.
Aber die rein.php wird nicht angezeigt, solange der Inhalt des Feldes 'spiel-on' 1 ist. Stattdessen "hängt" der Explorer auf der Formularseite fest.

Wie kann ich dafür sorgen, daß die rein.php angezeigt wird? Hier noch der entscheidende Code aus der rein.php:

```
$spielan=1;
   echo "Es wird gerade gespielt. Bitte warten Sie!\n";

   while ($spielan==1)
        {
         $sqlstring="SELECT * FROM spielzustand";
         $ergebnis=mysql_query($sqlstring,$verbindung);
         $spielan=mysql_result($ergebnis,0,"spiel-on");
         //echo $spielan;
        }
    echo "Jetzt geht es los";
    echo "<script language='JavaScript'>";




   //echo "window.open(\"../formtest1.html?name=$spielername\")";
```

Danke für Eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Proggy (22. Nov 2006)

Mist, jetzt habe ich im falschen Forum gepostet - sorry, war keine Absicht. Kann mir vielleicht trotzdem jemand helfen?

Danke


----------



## SlaterB (22. Nov 2006)

ein HTTP-Request ist was einmaliges,
der Server kann nicht verschiedene Zustände zeigen oder ähnliches,

du musst dich entscheiden a.) welche Seite zu zeigen willst (an oder aus)
und b.) wann du sie senden willst, also sofort oder erst nach 5 Min.,
dann sieht der User aber nur solange einen Lade-Bildschirm,

was auch nicht geht, ist erst 'aus' zu senden und dann später eine zweite hinterher,
alles in Browsern so nicht möglich,

du könntest aber wahrscheinlich die 'aus'-Seite schicken und sie so konfigurieren, dass nach 5 Sekunden nochmal angefragt wird,
oder in die Seite höhere Elemene einbauen, die nach einer bestimmten Zeit unsichtbar den Server anfragen und dann bestimmte Teile der Webseite neusetzen (AXIS)

das sind aber alles recht hohe Themen, die du vielleicht eher in einem HTML/ JavaScript-Forum beantwortest bekommst,
natürlich vielleicht auch hier von jemand mit mehr Ahnung oder gar im PHP-Forum,

mit while gehts jedenfalls nicht


----------



## DP (22. Nov 2006)

wir brauchen noch ein unterforum für total verwirrte


----------

